# help, biting jill



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

we have just bought a seven week old ferret (jill). I have done my research into ferret behaviour and thought i was prepared for nip training ect but when i picked her up to put her into her cage for the first time she bit me hard and locked on so i couldnt get her off. i didnt know what to do so i waited and put up with the pain until she felt safe to let go.

I thought maybe she bit me because she was scared as she is now in a new house with new owners. do you think this could be the case? she is happily playing with some of her toys now in her cage as i thought it was best to let her settle in for a little while.

im just a little concerned as i thought kits only nipped like in play ect, i didnt think they bit and drew blood unless they were mis treated.

could you possibly advise me in what best to do to stop her biting and to help her settle in and be at ease with me?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there, 

Kits arnt really suitable for first time ferret owners, yes they can (as you now know) lock on and draw blood problem is you have to stop this before she grows or you will have an adult biter on your hands who can do damage.

Sounds like she hasnt been handled much also parents tempremant can affect kits behaviour, ferrets are very sociable animals and it really is cruel to keep one kit alone, any chance you can get a litter mater for her?

ensure she has food 24/7 with a variety of meat fed at least twice a day more if possible, talk to her lots and handle her frequantly.

Get some ferretone, and pick her up several times offering her a lick of ferretone and put her down before she tries to bite you, also offer tasty treats like cooked chicken, eventually she will learn hands are good.

I would seriously try to get her a companion, a single ferret isnt a happy ferret no matter how much human attention they get 

im sure she will soon settle down with time and patience also as you say moving home will also be stressful.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello my to jills dont bite they play bite also my 2 hobs the 1 bite i just tell him no when he does it and he lets go they are all kits ...when i go to get them out there cages i ask them for a kiss and they do its so cute and they have never bit my face just play fight with my hands...
i treat mine like babies so thats proble why they are so tame and loving.


----------

